# Chicago D&D group



## The_Gunslinger658 (Feb 21, 2008)

Hi-

Are group is in need of a couple of players. We are also starting a new 2nd level Greyhawk campaign, so this is the perfect opprotunity to get into are group. We play at my place on the northside of Chicago on friday nights around 6pm to aeound 11 or 12. If interested, either you can post to:

http://squadleader.freeforums.org/index.php

A little forum for wargamming and D&d or contact me at: stalingrad838 at yahoo dot com

Scott


----------

